
Ask HN: Who are the most influential thinkers of this century (so far)? - rblion
List whoever comes to mind. I&#x27;ve got a few in mind already but just curious to see who I&#x27;ve left out or who I haven&#x27;t discovered yet.<p>Hope this list serves this community well.
======
elamje
Taleb, Naval, Munger

------
alko4141
Kripke, Putnam, Minsky

